# My 2001 Sentra GXE



## MyGXEisFaster (May 26, 2002)

check it out,let me know what you think. And yes there is a spec V sticker on it get over it! 

http://photos.yahoo.com/mygxeisfaster


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

looks nice, just add some rims and it be tight


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

nice and clean ---looks like your saving the rims for last huh--That Punch set-up must hit hard right....


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

*tight ride*

wow, looks nice I cant wait till I get my '00 to look that good...short on cash for now all I need is time.


----------



## MyGXEisFaster (May 26, 2002)

I dont know about wheels Im actually looking into gettin a NX2000 or 91-94 Sentra SE-R and then dumping my money into that.


----------



## SCORPIO (Dec 13, 2004)

is that auto or stick ? so many people say they got a faster car but they got auto im like ...i got stick and but i like but yeah need some rims black window tint might give it a good look as well i just got tint 2 days ago i like it.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> nice and clean ---looks like your saving the rims for last huh--That Punch set-up must hit hard right....



DOOD! Where the hell have you been? My god... Long time no see. I havn't seen you online in like a year. Sorry off topic... Just nice to see another vet to the forums.


----------

